# Misting Up Of Safety Specs



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I've assembled my Triton 2000 Workcentre I did a few practise cuts the otherday.Wore pair of plastic safety specs, suitable disposable dust mask and ear mufflers.
The glasses start to mist up, any advice on this please? Also removing sawdust from glasses, is the sawdust abrasive if try to wipe dust off the specs with a paper kitchen
towel. Tried rinsing dust off under tap, left dried water drip marks.
Sorry to ask perhaps silly questions :0
Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Pete, 
To stop misting apply a very small amount of washing up liquid (or shampoo - it was good enough for Chuck Yeager) to the spex and polish it in.

I used to do this on my crash helmet visor.

Beeswax also works, used to use this on my gas mask spex and windows.

Blowing the dust off followed by gentle action with a tissue is fine, wood is not abrasive.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Pete,
> To stop misting apply a very small amount of washing up liquid (or shampoo - it was good enough for Chuck Yeager) to the spex and polish it in.
> 
> I used to do this on my crash helmet visor.
> ...


Ok thanks for the tip.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

This "suitable disposable dust mask " is more than likely your problem. Get a better dust mask with an exhaust port in the center of it. The exhaled air will take the path of least resistance, thru the port and out in front of you, instead of up to your glasses.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Peter

I'm told rubbing them with a cut apple works, but I must admit I've never tried it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Pete,
> To stop misting apply a very small amount of washing up liquid (or shampoo - it was good enough for Chuck Yeager) to the spex and polish it in.
> 
> I used to do this on my crash helmet visor.
> ...


Yes they say the same sort of thing here, OH, SAY CAN YOU SEE... HOW TO KEEP YOUR GOGGLES AND FACE SHIELDS CLEAR: Off-Road.com
Will try washing up liquid and see how I get on. Also see my other replies to this topic.
Pete.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I use bar soap. Clean your glasses thoroughly, soap, warm water and dry thoroughly. Then, on the bar of soap, put a drop of water and work it until it forms a cream. Put the cream on the lens of your glasses, all over, both sides. Work it until it is stiff. Now, with a clean, lint-free rag, polish your lenses. They should now be crystal clear until they need cleaning. Personally, I find the whole operation a pain in the butt. I don't use enclosed safety glasses and I make sure my dust mask is the kind that clamps on well with a central vent, like noted above.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

*Misting Up Of Specs*



BrianS said:


> This "suitable disposable dust mask " is more than likely your problem. Get a better dust mask with an exhaust port in the center of it. The exhaled air will take the path of least resistance, thru the port and out in front of you, instead of up to your glasses.


Hi Brian,
I'm using 3M 9928 masks these have an exhaust port,see here 3M 9928 - Premium Soft Seal Respirator (Box 10) at PVR Direct.co.uk I also have a pair of 3M 2790 wrap around goggles, these are supposed to be resistant to fogging.

They sit above on the actual face mask so there is quite a large gap between them and the bridge of the nose, I find they are misting up. I got a pair of specs as I thought as not enclosed, they would allow a lot of air flow and prevent misting but no go.

I saw a pair of anti misting goggles last week in Wickes, a diy chain here in the UK. They are a lot more narrow than my 3M ones, should fit flush on my face, so should keep any saw dust out of my eyes and other stuff to if use them for sanding whatever. They have one very negative comment, sour grapes perhaps. Wickes - Anti Mist Safety Goggles customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings Will use washing up liquid trick mentioned in other replies to this topic.
Pete.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> I use bar soap. Clean your glasses thoroughly, soap, warm water and dry thoroughly. Then, on the bar of soap, put a drop of water and work it until it forms a cream. Put the cream on the lens of your glasses, all over, both sides. Work it until it is stiff. Now, with a clean, lint-free rag, polish your lenses. They should not be crystal clear until they need cleaning. Personally, I find the whole operation a pain in the butt. I don't use enclosed safety glasses and I make sure my dust mask is the kind that clamps on well with a central vent, like noted above.


Hi Ron, ta.
See my other replies to this topic.
Pete.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can buy a small spray bottle of anti-fog at your auto parts store made just for that job, a 3.oo dollar item..made for the inside of your wind shield glass.. 

========


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I'm told rubbing them with a cut apple works, but I must admit I've never tried it.
> 
> ...


Hey Pete 
Cheers mate. See my other replies to this topic.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

*Misty Specs*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can buy a small spray bottle of anti-fog at your auto parts store made just for that job, a 3.oo dollar item..made for the inside of your wind shield glass..
> 
> ========


Hi Bj,
That came up on the Google search too.
Cheers mate.
Pete.


----------

